# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Máy tính không khởi động được

## vietglobal

Mấy bữa nay đang sài tự nhiên máy mất nguồn. Còn hôm nay khởi động không lên luôn. Hic
Mấy anh giúp em xem nó bị bệnh jì.
Mainboard vẫn chạy êm bình thường không hề kêu jì hết.
Màn hình vẫn chạy tốt(đã test).
Khi khởi động case chạy bình thường nhưng màn hình đen thui hà.
Help!!!

----------


## hoangtrieuman

bạn xem lại dây cáp cắm vào case ý ,cắm lại xem ,và thao' ram ra nắp lại nhé ,nếu 2 thanh thì đổi vị trí 2 thanh cho nhau,1 thanh thì chuyển khe cắm nhé/ 
Chúc thành công ~

----------


## fantasysl06

máy bị lỏng chip rồi tháo ra lắp lại đi

----------


## huylevans

Nó có nhiều nguyên nhân:
- Quạt của CPU bị đơ
- Ram lỗi hoặc cắm chưa kỹ
- Bộ nguồn bị đơ
Nếu máy chạy mà k lên màn hình thì cũng coi dây cáp cắm vào man hình có lỏng không.

----------


## hoangnam.vn08

Thứ nhất:Nếu máy em lắp 2 ram thì thử rút ram ra thử từng thanh một
Thứ 2: Nếu trường hợp trên ko đc thì lấy 1 con main khác như vậy thử.
Nếu quạt trong cây vẫn chay bình thường thì ko liên quan gì tới CPU cả

----------


## huong2211hd

> Thứ nhất:Nếu máy em lắp 2 ram thì thử rút ram ra thử từng thanh một
> Thứ 2: Nếu trường hợp trên ko đc thì lấy 1 con main khác như vậy thử.
> Nếu quạt trong cây vẫn chay bình thường thì ko liên quan gì tới CPU cả


Một lần khung hãm quạt CPU bị gẫy ngầm nên lỏng mà không rõ. Quạt vẫn quay mà màn hình vẫn đen thui, khởi động vài lần vẫn vậy. Loay hoay rồi cũng phát hiện ra, Thay cái mới luôn là nó lại chạy vù vù. :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

----------


## vanthinh1088

nghe coi CPU pip mấy tiếng dài, mấy tiếng ngắn

----------


## alias_va

thay bộ nguồn là ok,máy bạn bị hư bộ nguồn rồi.

----------


## talkmylove

*chào*

Mình thành viên mới nên góp ý có sai xót j bỏ qua nha u:
nghe ban nói thì máy bạn có thể có hai cách này:
1. máy bạn bị hở RAM, bạn có thể vệ sinh và gắn lại
2. nếu có card màn hình rời thì vệ sinh lại luôn nha bạn
3. CPU ko chạy hoặc FanCPU bị hở
warning: khi thử máy nên rút nguồn cho HDD nha bạn, vì thử đi thử lại chết luon thì khổ
Thân chào !:angry:

----------


## doanhson91

minh nghĩ bạn nên kiểm tra bộ nguồn .bạn có thể dùng đồng hồ số để đo các nguồn điên cấp vào main có đủ ko.có thể do card màn hình bạn cũng nên cắm lại xem.bạn có thể xem dây cắm cấp cho ổ cứng ,chíp có cắm chặt hay ko

----------


## namsgu3979

*Máy không khởi động dược*

máy mình cũng bị y như chủ topic vậy. Case chạy nhưng màn hình đen thui, lúc khởi động không nghe tiếng bíp như xưa nữa. Lỗi này xảy ra từ khi bị lỗi màn hình xanh, khởi động lại thì nó không lên nữa. Giúp mình với!!!!!!
Đây là ảnh khởi động lại sau khi bị màn hình xanh. Màn hình xuất hiện sọc rồi đứng luôn (bình thường màn hình vẫn rõ). Khởi động lại lần nữa thì màn hình không lên nữa:down:

----------

